# emergency fix for dog urine on a mattress



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

My neighbor needs some help cleaning dog urine, and mostly getting the odor out of a mattress. She needs to be able to have the bed ready by tonight.

Any ideas on how to accomplish this will be greatly appreciated.

I found an article online that outlined how to use a solution of water and vinegar, and then baking soda and dish detergent to finish off. She is trying this now.

Any other suggestions?

Tia


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

I stand by white vinegar whole heartedly. It neutralizes the odor and helps kill the bacteria. Getting rid of the scent is huge because they will not go back to that spot then. I would wash it well with white vinegar and then after it dries spray some room freshener etc on the mattress so you are sleeping with the pickles!


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Put equal amounts of white vinegar and hydrogen peroxide with a little dish detergent in a spray bottle and spray it on the area. Unfortunately, it might not dry in time, but it does take the odor out.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank You Nduetime and Ardie, 

Ardie, that's what the article I read to her this morning outlined. She says it worked. I think she's hoping it dries by tonight too.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Remind your neighbor that they do make mattress covers that are water proof so there won't ever be a mess again.


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

If not completely dry, pad the mattress with a folded bath towel or two between the mattress and pad. The weight of the sleeping person will help finish the drying time. Remove and let mattress finish airing in the morning.


----------



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

Urine when it's fresh or still wet is easily taken care of with vinegar. However, once it's dry it needs enzymes. Urine starts out acidic and turns akaline. When you purchase the enzyme at the store, the active portion of the product begins to degrade quickly. Enzymes need liquid to reproduce, but without the salts to digest, they "die" off quickly. This is why store-bought products too often fail to produce the wanted results. 
Dry enzymes are the way to go. You mix them only when needed.

Anyone can purchase them at janitorial supply or carpet cleanin supply store. Ask for OSR (Odor Stain Remover). A jar that is approximately 6 lbs will cost around $40-50. But will last a life time! Vacuum seal the powder in several small packages to ensure their shelf life. Another way to buy is Green pacs offered my Magicwand Co. http://www.magicwandcompany.com/Carpet-Tile-Grout-Cleaning-Supply-p/greenpack.htm
This is $33 and makes 16 gallons. Again, vacuum seal in several packages.


----------

